

Inside the Harvard Business School Case Method - rafaelc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS7McbxyZnY&feature=player_embedded#at=81

======
jorkos
Marc andreesen attacks this method for good reason - the case methodology
suggests you'll have a lot more data in the real world than you do and trains
people to look for clues in the past about what you should do now; you simply
can't always do that.

~~~
rafaelc
Source?

